# drop side crib re sell?



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

We have a Stanley/Young American drop side crib purchased new in 2007. Neither DD has really ever slept in it much & I would like to get rid of it. They have never had recalls & in the linked stmt from their site they go over their safety etc.

http://www.youngamerica.com/Young+America+Library/What%27s+New/CPSC+Drop+Side+Crib+Recall+Information/627500

Am I allowed to re sell this crib (if anyone would even buy it) or does the ban on drop sides mean it has to be thrown out if we are done with it?


----------



## petey44 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that you have to trash it. I think, as far as drop-side cribs go, there have been two lines of statements released- one consists of all the individual brands that have documented deaths/injuries/issues, and then after that grew out of control, CPSC issued a blanket statement saying that all drop-sides were potentially dangerous and should not be manufactured or resold. I'd check their (CPSC) website for exact information if you are really considering reselling it.

We had a drop-side crib that DD never even used, and that was never mentioned in any specific recall, but we trashed it rather than reselling it anyway. Better safe than sorry, you know?


----------



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

I come down on the other side of this from the PP, but I'm interested to see what others have to say. If that crib hasn't specifically been recalled, I think the CSPC went way overboard. More kids died from voluntary circumscision than from drop sided cribs. Lots of accidents are from people putting their cribs back together in jury rigged ways. That said, I'm looking to sell my non-specifically-recalled drop side crib too that because my first daughter only tried it a few weeks and we didn't even bring it out for the second.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Why not just get your money back instead of selling it? I took my dropside crib back in to Babies R Us and they gave me, in gift certificate, the money back that I paid for it originally.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

OP here-just got off the phone with the manufacturer of our drop side crib. They made a stabilization kit that I would have to pay $10 for. It would make it so that the drop side can no longer be used. I asked her if that was my only option & she said yes. Since theirs were never actually recalled, they are not issuing any credits/refunds or exchanges. I also asked if the stabilization kit was JPMA/CPSC certified & they stated it was.

We are definitely not interested in keeping the crib. Even if we have more babies, I would just stick with my mini co sleeper & then co sleep. A great example of one of those "I wish I knew then what I know now"...I would never, ever have bought a crib.

I was looking up re-purpose ideas but neither of us have the tools or skills to make it into a bench.

Not sure what else to do with it. Would anyone accept it as a donation since it's a drop side? (I was thinking of a homeless shelter or domestic violence shelter)


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I investigated this once and came to the conclusion that it's illegal to sell a recalled item UNLESS you have the repair kit from the manufacturer that fixes whatever the problem was. Some crib manufacturers do have a simple kit to make the sides fixed and extra instructions to make sure you've assembled the crib properly. In your situation, since there's been no recall, I would contact the manufacturer and ask what's going on, whether it was deemed safe or if they have a repair kit or will offer you a refund or whatever, and go from there.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL we cross-posted.

I think I would consider offering it to someone with the disclaimer that they would need to purchase the repair kit, or if you really want to sell it, buy the repair kit and then sell it. I don't think most organizations are accepting drop-side cribs but you might be able to pass it on to an individual??


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL-jinx-you owe me a beer.

I guess I could try selling it with a link to the kit & then if I don't get any inquiries at all, shell out the $10 & try again with it. At least then I have the kit & if I can't sell it, I can offer it to a friend in need down the road with the kit.

I'm annoyed I have to buy the kit for $10. I guess since mine was never recalled, they don't have to offer the kit for free??


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah that's ridiculous -- usually they are free!!









Here's your beer!!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm...beer...

That is awesome


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

OP here-so I posted a for sale on craigslist for the crib & included the link for the kit. I listed it for $100. We paid somewhere between $500-$800 for the crib, 3.5 years ago. I can't find our sale info anywhere & we had bought the dresser & bookcase too so it's a blur.

Someone offered me $80. Would you sell it? I could try & see if she would meet me at $90.

We need the $. We don't need the crib. BUT it was the crib both girls slept in a little. Well, DD1 didn't really ever sleep in it & DD2 sleeps the 1st hour or 2 of the night in it...

I love the idea of re purposing it into a bench or something but would I really ever find someone to do that for me? (DH & I aren't capable)

I'll post in finances too...


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I would sell it, I can't imagine you'd get much more than that (especially since you are asking them to buy the kit themselves) and all the press about drop-side cribs means you probably won't get tons of super-competitive offers anyway... but yeah, see if she'll meet you at $90, I think people offer low knowing you'll try to get them to meet you halfway...


----------

